# demande d'aide  sur system 7



## segaddict77 (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour a tous, alors voila j'ai 19 ans mais depuis mon enfance je suis un fan d'apple et de "vieux truc informatique" quand j'était petit j'avais acheté pour rien un macintosh LC3 mais ça remonte et je ne l'ai plus depuis longtemps. Je connais un peut os 9 mais en dessous je suis ultra novice mais j'ai quand même fait l'acquisition d'un PowerBook 150 pour 20 euros "pour pièces" je l'ai réparé, il fonctionne bien (a propos je suis a la recherche de tout ancien matos apple principalement portables, bureau et souris/claviers, pas cher ou en dons en état ou pour réparation et seconde vie!)
donc voila fini pour l'intro
 j'ai donc un PowerBook 150 sous System 7.1.1 première découverte le "clic+alt n'existe pas!) mais surtout je demande de l'aide car il y a la session de l'ancien proprio (dans tableau de bord/utilisateurs et groupes) j'ai donc créer un nouvel utilisateur mais je suis incapable de me connecter avec, je ne sais pas comment faire  et supprimer l'ancien utilisateur (sans supprimer microsoft word si possible) j'ai aussi un petit souci pour installer des applications en .bin est-ce que l'extension est bonne? pour info je le fait a partir d'un pc ou je transfert les appli via lecteur de disquette 
merci pour votre aide et a bientot!


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2015)

On ne se connecte pas, ça sert juste pour les échanges AppleTalk…

Pour ce qui est du transfert par un PC, je n'y connais rien, jamais eu de PC à cette époque. 
Le mieux je crois c'est de préférer les extensions .sea qui s'ouvrent toutes seules sur le Mac


----------



## segaddict77 (8 Octobre 2015)

merci pour cette réponse, donc la gestion des compte utilisateur est juste pour AppleTalk, c'est bon à savoir ! par contre je ne peut pas déconnecter l'utilisateur précédent il est entouré en gras et impossible de le supprimer. merci pour l'extension .sea je vais essayer de trouver stuffit expender avec cette extension, une fois installer ça devrais aller tout seul!

 je viens de faire un démontage complet et c'étais vraiment urgent après avoir vu la batterie qui fuie de partout j'ai remarqué une petite batterie Ni-Mh 2,4v qui fuyait aussi sur le pcb de l'ordinateur et qui commençais a le ronger pareil pour le métal a l'intérieur, jai retiré les deux batteries et tout nettoyé, c'est vraiment un réflex a faire sur les vieux ordinateur sous peine d'avoir un ordi en panne!! a faire aussi sur les vieux macs de bureau mieux vaut fonctionner sans pile que avec une pile hs qui ronge et tue l'ordinateur a petit feu !!!


----------



## baron (8 Octobre 2015)

Les fichiers Mac à l'époque pré-Xtorique étaient constitués de deux « parties » : les données (_data fork_) et les ressources (_resource fork_). 
• https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_fork
Ces dernières, qui contenaient des éléments identifiés, avec une structure déterminée (les icones, les sons, les chaînes de caractères, le code, etc.) n'étant pas gérées par le système de fichiers utilisé sur PC, tu ne saurais avoir des applications fonctionnelles en passant par un PC — à moins d'utiliser des utilitaires spécialisés pour formater tes disquettes*. 

Pour pallier cet inconvénient, deux standards ont été développés qui permettent de ne pas dissocier ces deux _forks_ et donc de transmettre les fichiers et applications Mac sur d'autres supports que HFS(ou HFS+) : BinHex et MacBinary (les archive autodécompactables .sea sont un cas particulier de celles-ci. R/ Une fois transférées sur Mac, celles-ci s'ouvrent toutes seules sans utilitaire). 
Détails (en français) ici : http://www.macdisk.com/macbinfr.php

* Le plus commun étant MacDisk : http://www.macdisk.com/mdfr.php


----------



## luc1en (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

si un jour, mon SE30 daignait fonctionner à nouveau, je me replongerais volontiers dans cet univers.
Un Mac qui démarre en 30 secondes, quel plaisir !
Certes, la moindre anicroche nécessitait des heures de recherche pour comprendre.
Mais Hypercard n'ayant eu aucune descendance accessible,


----------



## baron (9 Octobre 2015)

klutch a dit:


> Mais Hypercard n'ayant eu aucune descendance accessible,


[H.S.] • https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiveCode
• http://livecode.com/


----------



## luc1en (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

merci Baron, j'avais perdu de vue Revolution, découvert jadis à Apple expo.


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2015)

Baron, après tu as eu Disk Copy que te permettais de faire des images disques (.img). Pas de problème pour les ressources avec ça


----------



## baron (9 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> après tu as eu Disk Copy que te permettais de faire des images disques (.img). Pas de problème pour les ressources avec ça


Sous Windows ?


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2015)

baron a dit:


> Sous Windows ?



Le bougre est chatouilleux ! 
Tu ne mets pas d'avatar ici baron ?


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2015)

Non pas sous Windows, mais depuis ton Windows tu peux aussi récupérer des archives au format .img sur le net. Donc DiskCopy est utile sur ton vieux mac


----------



## segaddict77 (11 Octobre 2015)

merci pour les infos, j'aimerais aussi réinstaller os 7.1.1 sur mon powerbook 150 j'ai vu qu'il était compatible avec system 7.6.1 mais j'ai trouvé plusieurs version sur internet, il faut forcément une version powerbook 150? et comment rendre la disquette bootable pour installer le système ?
merci


----------



## baron (12 Octobre 2015)

xav-du77 a dit:


> il faut forcément une version powerbook 150?


Le système est le même pour tous les modèles mais il faut en tout cas y adjoindre un petit élément logiciel, appelé _system enabler_, spécifique à chaque modèle.
Tu peux essayer de le télécharger là : http://macgui.com/downloads/?file_id=20366

Par ailleurs, il est probable qu'il faille installer certaines extensions ou tableaux de bord propres aux portables. (Je songe au TdB "Economie d'énergie" pour gérer la batterie et sans doute quelque chose pour le pointeur (= trackball)…)


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

Oui mais avec une version "générique" de l'OS, tu devrais avoir tout ça. Il faut juste trouver un 7.6 complet ... et je n'ai jamais pu mettre la main sur une boite jusque là ... surtout celle avec CD+D7.


----------



## magicPDF (15 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut juste trouver un 7.6 complet ...


Envoie moi un message privé.


----------



## magicPDF (15 Octobre 2015)

J'en profite pour rappeler l'existence de *Joliet Volume Access*, alias *JVA*, qui est un utilitaire indispensable, et gratuit, quand on échange des données entre Windows et les anciens systèmes Apple.

==> http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

magicPDF a dit:


> Envoie moi un message privé.



J'ai gardé le 7.6.1 de mon Starmax 4000, mais ce n'est pas un générique


----------

